# Acne Creams..?



## LukerB (1 Feb 2009)

Hey guys,
A semi-embarassing questions for you all as I'm 20 years old and still get some mild acne on my back, shoulders, and face.
It's not serious acne or anything, and I just use a cream for it that you can buy off any shelf in any drug store/pharmacy when I have the odd breakout (usually from stress, and I'm planning to be stressed on many occasions throughout my training and career..)
I did a search and only found topics on taking acne PILLS/Prescription creams.. just wondering if anyone's had experience bringing NON-PRESCRIPTION acne cream that you can use in the shower or leave on your skin and if you had any trouble with them letting you keep it and keep using it.
Thanks for any info,
Luke.


----------



## Double-R (1 Feb 2009)

I don't think you'll have a problem holding onto it.  When you first get to St. Jean you'll be taken into a room with your luiggage and told what you can and cannot have.  Just ask at that time and they'll tell you.


----------



## LukerB (1 Feb 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up. Hoping to get the call this week


----------

